
The 40% Rule (2015) - CraftThatBlock
http://avc.com/2015/02/the-40-rule/
======
dexwiz
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029722)

------
dbcurtis
Arms waving so hard I can feel the breeze from here, across months of time.

Anyone have some actual data points?

~~~
chias
This is more like the 70-20-10 rule -- not so much numbers that you've
calculated based on careful observation of any particular business, but rather
a nice set of round numbers to aim for.

I've heard of this rule before, although when I heard it it was the "45%
rule". Close enough.

